# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  (offtopic from Indian contributions)

## oriental

> india shows the world that different cultures, races and religions can live together in peace. when i think about India, the first thing in my mind is peace.



There was continual wars in India. The British formed a country with different peoples and promoted the losers. They used the conflict between kingdoms to side with the weaker opponent and gradually took over India. Therefore the weaker portions of the population rose and when the British left those on top were not natural leaders. There are basically four major groups from previous invasions. The original are the Dravidians Hg H and L (Harrapa civilization extending from Elam in Iran including Afghanistan, Pakistan to the Indus River) who drove out or the the rising sea level wiped out the first wavers (Hg C and D) out of Africa along the coast. There are pockets of the Austro-asians in the forested regions in Bengal. Also Hg O2 came down the rivers from Tibet and are found in East and South India in the forested areas. The Dravidians now occupy the Southern part of India. Then came the Aryans who form the Brahmans. They called India 'Bharat' after their founder king. Then came another Aryan group the Kushans who now form the Sikhs. Then came the Mughals (Timurids) with the Muslim faith. They called India 'Hindustan'. The British with western references gave India the name.

Hindi is equivalent to Urdu except their use of separate scripts. Hindi developed as Muslims tried to learn Sanskrit. There are many Arabic, Persian and Turkic words in Hindi.

This shows the conquerors may not be able to replace or impose their language on the conquerored. If the culture of the conquerored is superior it is the conquerors who must adapt their language. The Mughals could not impose Turkish language in India.

Bollywood song:

Yeh (this) Kahan (where) Aa Gaye (has come) Hum (Me) = Where have I come?

----------


## oriental

There is actually a TV Series:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097810/

[email protected]@._V1._SY317_CR5,0,214,317_.jpg

Adaptation by Jean-Claude Francois Carriere

[email protected]@._V1._SX214_CR0,0,214,314_.jpg

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0140643/

But of course, there is the Indian TV by B.R. Chopra




It is full of magic and many similar scenes with the Bible such as a child put in a basket into a river. Mahabhrat is older than the Bible which from some sources indicates it was written during the Babylonian Exile. I think many religious myths copy from each other.

----------


## oriental

Sadhana Shivdashani is a Sindhi Bollywood actress here in the movie "Asli (genuine) Naqli (fake)" in song from the movie:

Tera (your) mera (my) pyar (love) amar (uncertain)
Phir (then or again) quen (kew (nnn nasal sound)) (why) mujhko (me) lagta (feel) hai (is) dard (fear) 
I fear our love is uncertain…
Mere (my) jeevan (life or fate) saathi (together) bata (show)
Show our fate (future) together…

----------


## oriental

In the movie: Mere Mehboob ( My sweetheart) Sadhana is in the title song:

----------


## oriental

Movie: Baat ek Raat ki

Song: Na Tum Hamein Jane with Dev Anand and Waheeda Rehman:

----------


## oriental

Same song female version:

----------


## oriental

Khuda Hafiz is used in Hindi to mean 'God be with you' (as Protector) the same as Goodbye. But goodbye is a shortened version of 'God be with you'.

Mala Sinha is a Nepalese Bollywood actress. She has some East Asian looks. In this song "Bol (tell) meri (my) taqdeer (future or fate) mein (in) kya (what) hai (is)" Tell me what is in my future. The scene is in Darjeeling next to Nepal.

----------


## oriental

Here is another Darjeeling scene from the movie "Professor" with the song "Mein (I) chali (going) mein chali" repeated phrases means "very" or more emphasis. Cast of Shammi Kapoor and Kalpana.

----------


## oriental

Vijayantimala was a classical dancer and then became a Bollywood actress: Song "Bolre (please tell) kathputli (puppet) doree"(doll)

----------


## oriental

Movie: Junglee (man from the Jungle) Jungle came from Hindi. Lots of English words in Hindi. Cast Shammi Kapoor (a Punjabi Pathan or Pashto) was a box-office Bollywood star. Co-star Saira Banu (Miss India) was 19 and the first beauty queen in Bollywood.

Song: Chahe (want) koi (anyone) mujhe (me) junglee (savage) kahe (call) Anyone who calls me a savage

----------


## oriental

Song: Ja ja ja (go, emphasis) mere (my) bachpan (childhood) Saira Banu

----------


## oriental

Yeh (this) hariyali (greenery) aur (and) yeh (this) rasta (road)

Cast Manoj Kumar and Mala Sinha

----------


## oriental

Teri (your) pyari (lovely) pyari (very) surat (facial image):

Cast: Rajendra Kumar and Saroja Devi

----------


## oriental

Tasveer picture or image) teri (your) dil 9heart) mein (in):

Cast Dev Anand ( Punjabi actor) mala Sinha

----------


## oriental

Yeh (this) mera (my) prem (love) patra (letter): Reading my love letter

Cast: Rajendra Kumar, Vijayantimala

----------


## oriental

The Mughals had a great impact on Indian society so much so that even Bollywood has made movies about about them. It involves a tragic love story. Jehangir (prince Salim) was the son of Akbar the Great. There was a beautiful dancer in the court of Emperor Akbar. There are different versions.

From Wikipedia:

The Great Mughal emperor Akbar and his wife, Mariam-uz-Zamani, had a son named Prince Saleem (later Emperor Jahangir). He was a spoiled and rude boy[_citation needed_] and because of this, Akbar the Great sent his son away to the army for fourteen years to learn the discipline required to rule the empire. Finally, Akbar allowed this son to return to the main palace in Lahore. Since this day was one of great celebration, the harem of Akbar decided to hold a great Mujra (dance performance) by a beautiful girl named Nadeera, daughter of Noor Khan Argun. Since she was an exceptional beauty, "like a blossoming flower", Akbar called her Anarkali (blossoming pomegranate).
During her first and famous Mujra in Lahore Prince Saleem fell in love with her and it later became apparent that she was also in love with him. Later, they both began to see each other although the matter was kept quiet. Later, however, Prince Saleem informed his father, Akbar, of his intention to marry Anarkali and make her the Empress. The problem was that Anarkali, despite her fame in Lahore, was a dancer and a maid and not of noble blood. So Akbar (who was sensitive about his own mother, Hamida Banu Begum, being a commoner) forbade Saleem from seeing Anarkali again. Prince Saleem and Akbar had an argument that later became very serious after Akbar ordered the arrest of Anarkali and placed her in one of the jail dungeons in Lahore.
After many attempts, Saleem and one of his friends helped Anarkali escape and hid her near the outskirts of Lahore. Then, the furious Prince Saleem organized an army (from those loyal to him during his fourteen years there) and began an attack on the city; Akbar, being the emperor, had a much larger army and quickly defeated Prince Saleem's force. Akbar gave his son two choices: either to surrender Anarkali to them or to face the death penalty. Prince Saleem, out of his true love for Anarkali, chose the death penalty. Anarkali, however, unable to allow Prince Saleem to die, came out of hiding and approached the Mughal emperor, Akbar. She asked him if she could be the one to give up her life in order to save Prince Saleem, and after Akbar agreed, she asked for just one wish, which was to spend just one pleasant night with Prince Saleem.
After her night with Saleem, Anarkali drugged Saleem with a pomegranate blossom. After a very tearful goodbye to the unconscious Saleem, she left the royal palace with guards. She was taken to the area near present-day Anarkali Bazaar in Lahore, where a large ditch was made for her. She was strapped to a board of wood and lowered in it by soldiers belonging to Akbar. They closed the top of the large ditch with a brick wall and buried her alive.
A second version of the story says that the Emperor Akbar helped Anarkali escape from the ditch through a series of underground tunnels with her mother only with the promise of Anarkali to leave the Mughal empire and never return. Thus it is not known whether Anarkali survived or not.
Another quite popular version states that she was immured alive in a wall.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarkali:

Cast Pradeep Kumar and Bina Rai (Punjabi actress) as Anarkali:

Song: Yeh (this) zindagi (world or life) usiki (his or hers) hai (is)

----------


## oriental

In a reality singing contest Shreya Ghoshal sings the same song:

----------


## oriental

Kabhi Kabhi (sometimes) mere (my) dil (heart) mein (in)

Cast: Rakhee Gulzar (she has greenish eyes of Kushan descent), Shashi Kapoor (both are Punjabis)

----------


## oriental

Nutan

Song: Tera (your) Jana (leaving)

----------


## oriental

Ichik dana

Nargis (Muslim) Raj Kapoor (Panjabi pathan with blue eyes)

They were the first Bollywood offscreen romantic couple. Unfortunately Raj Kapoor was married. He wouldn't divorce his wife. Nargis being a Muslim thought he could have a second wife. But Raj Kapoor being a Hindu couldn't do that so there was a breakup. Raj Kapoor imitated Charlie Chaplin.

----------


## oriental

Movie: Anari (Tramp)

Cast: Raj Kapoor, Nutan Raj Kapoor was imitating Charlie Chaplin as the "tramp". With the break-up with Nargis Raj Kapoor teamed up with look-alike Nutan in Anari.

Song: Dil (heart) Ki (of) Nazar (vision) se (of)

----------


## oriental

Nargis on the other hand married Sunil Dutt who saved her life in the movie set of Mother India in the fire scenes as it got out of control.

Cast: Sunil Dutt, Asha Parekh

Song: Teri (your) ankhon (eyes) ke (of) siva (except)

----------


## oriental

Here is the female version where in the movie Asha Parekh loses her eye sight from fire crackers:

----------


## oriental

Itna (so much) na (repeated na na means just a little) mujhse (me)

Cast: Sunil Dutt, Asha Parekh the tune is German. Asha was very young here so she was very good looking.

----------


## oriental

Love (love) ka (of) mutlab (meaning) hai (is) pyar (love)

Movie: Love in Simla. Sadhana comes to Simla and is a book worm so she wear glasses.

Cast: Sadhana Shivdashani (Sindhi), Joy Mukherji (Bengali)

----------


## oriental

*Song:* Ae baby ae Ji Idhar (here) aao (come)

Sadhana get even when she beautify herself.

----------


## oriental

Movie: Junglee

Song: Aa ya ya karoon (do) mein (me) kya (what) Suku suku (meaningless name)

Cast: Shammi Kapoor (brother of Raj Kapoor, Helen. In this movie Shammi doesn't want to marry the girl so he fakes idiocy. What fun.

----------


## oriental

Ehsaan (favour) tera (your) hoga (happen) mujh (me) par (on)

Shammi Kappor, Saira Banu

----------


## oriental

Female version:

saira Banu, shammi Kapoor

----------


## oriental

Mere (my) humsafar (fellow traveller)
hum means us or we safar journey travel

Cast Jeetendra (punjabi) Sharmila Tagore (Bengali grand-daughter of Nobel Prize winner in Literature Rabindranath Tagore)

----------


## oriental

Humsafar mere humsafar

Cast: Dharmendra (Punjabi) Meena Kumari

----------


## oriental

Man re (my dear) tuhi (you) ot thou) bata (show) kya (what) gaon (sing)

Casr Rajendra Kumar, Jamuna

----------


## oriental

Agar (if) mujhse (me) mohabbat (love) hai (is)

Cast: Dharmendra (punjabi), Supriya Chowdhury (Bengali)

----------


## oriental

Zara (slight) si (of) ahat (sound) hoti (happen) hai (is)

Cast: Priya Rajvansh (she was murdered by her husbands sons in 2000)

----------


## oriental

Hum (we) the (were) jinke sahare (on whose support)

Cast Rajesh Khanna (Punjabi) Sharmila Tagore

----------


## oriental

Mere (my) mehboob ( beloved) tujhe (you)

Cast Rajendra Kumar, Sadhana

Rajendra falls in love with Sadhana in a burqa by only seeing her eyes. It is ridiculous but the song is good.

----------


## oriental

Chauda = 14 so Chaudavin = 14th

Chaudavin (14th) ka (of) Chand (moon) Full moon

Cast: Guru Dutt (committed suicide), Waheeda Rehman

----------


## oriental

Wadiyaan (valleys) mera (my) daman (cloak or skirt)

Cast: Sanjay Kumar, Nanda

----------


## oriental

Female version

cast: Nanda

----------


## oriental

Bhaiya (brother) mere (my) rakhi (band) ke (of)

Rakhi is tradition of a sister giving wrist band to show love and appreciation of sisterly love to her brother.

Cast: Nanda, Balraj Sahni (Punjabi), Rehman

----------


## oriental

Sad version. She loses her eyesight in an accident.

----------


## oriental

Here is the bad brother who laments with a song:

Jaaon (go) kahan (where) bataye (show) dil (heart)

Cast: Rehman

----------


## oriental

Aaja re (welcome) pardesi (stranger

Cast: Vijayantimala, Dilip Kumar (Muslim married Saira Banu) He was involved with another famous actress Madubala a pathan whose father disapproved of Dilip. She died young with heart failure (hole in the heart).

----------


## oriental

Pyar (love) kiya (done) to (so) darna (fear) kya (what)
Having made love what is there to fear?

Cast Madhubala as Anarkali, Dilip Kumar as Prince Salim or future Emperor Jehangir, Priviraj Kapoor as Akbar the great (father of the famous Kapoor brothers)

----------


## oriental

Agar (if) tum (you) na (no or not) hote (become or born)

If you were not born

Cast Rekha, Rajesh Khanna

Opening scene of Marine Drive in Bombay or Mumbhai

----------


## oriental

Here is Madhubala, madhu (honey), Dev Anand

Song: Aacha (yes) ji ( as term of respect like sir or madame after the name) mein (I)

----------


## oriental

Tujhe (of you) dekha (see) to (so) yeh (this) jana (leaving) sanam (love or sweetheart)

Cast: Shah rukh khan, Kajol

----------


## oriental

Shreya Ghoshal

Song: Lag Ja (hug)gale (neck)

Translation: *Come embrace me because we may never see such a beautiful night again
Or maybe we may never have such a chance again during this lifetime.
Come into my arms...

Older fellow panelist taken with Shreya...ho,ho, hoooo

*<span style="font-family:Arial;"><strong style="font-weight: bold; color: rgb(0, 0, 0);"><span style="font-family:Arial;"><em>

----------


## oriental

Original form the movie with Sadhana and Manoj Kumar from the movie: Woh (That) koan (who) thi (was)?

----------

